# DEU Order of Dress Variations, No 1, 1A, 1B, 1C, 1D, 3, 3A, 3B, 3C, 3E



## Au (18 Apr 2005)

I am trying to find information on the variation in the DEUs  No 1, 1A, 1B, 1C, 1D, 3, 3A, 3B, 3C, 3E. I'm trying ot find out what is worn with each different type.  If you know of a good post, or know the information yourself that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Neill McKay (18 Apr 2005)

Au said:
			
		

> I am trying to find information on the variation in the DEUs   No 1, 1A, 1B, 1C, 1D, 3, 3A, 3B, 3C, 3E. I'm trying ot find out what is worn with each different type.   If you know of a good post, or know the information yourself that would be greatly appreciated.



If you have a look in the Navy forum, I've answered that question WRT naval uniforms.  There are obviously some differences with army and air force uniforms, but it may be a good starting point for you.

In summary, 1 and 1A are ceremonial dress and include the tunic (accoutrements and medals with 1, medals only with 1A).  1B is full dress (the elaborate ceremonial uniform some units wear).  I'm not sure what 1C and 1D translate into for the army.

3 is tunic but no medals, 3A is the same but no tunic (long sleeved shirt), 3B is with the short-sleeved shirt, and 3C is with the sweater.  I don't believe 3E exists in the army.  In the air force, it's the soon-to-be-gone work dress.  In the navy, it was work dress until that was eliminated a few years ago.


----------



## Sailing Instructor (18 Apr 2005)

There are various CANFORGENS, MARGENS, AIR(?)GENS updating certain things.  Like no sweater with NCDs anymore.  But it would seem those are largely ignored.  Either way, I doubt any substantial changes have occurred.

I'm surprised DND doesn't publish it on the internet along with a few other manuals.


----------



## RCA (18 Apr 2005)

The ref is Ch 6 A-Ad-265-000/AG-001 CF Dress Manual (Mod 1 dated 2002-10-04)

Army

DEU No1 - Ceremonial
1 - Accouterments (swords, belts, holsters, gloves, white belts, etc as ordered)
1A - Medals only (1 without accouterments)
1B - Full Dress
1C - Semi-Ceremonial
1D - Undress Ribbons

DEU No2 - Mess Dress
2 - Mess Standard (mess dress)
2A - Mess White
2B - Mess Service as per DEU No3 (which would incude name tag) but white shirt and bow tie

DEU No3 Service Dress
3 - Duty Service - w/jacket and ribbons, name tag, boots or shoes
3A Service   Dress - long sleeve shirt w/tie and slip-ons and rank collar dogs only
3B - Service dress - as per 3A but short sleeve shirt w/o tie and with ribbons and name tag.
3C - Service Dress as per 3A/B but with sweater w/o tie and name tag
3D - Tropical


----------



## Au (19 Apr 2005)

Thank you very much. All of the responses were very informative and useful.


----------



## Bintheredunthat (25 Oct 2005)

So 3C is the V-Neck w/ long sleeve shirt, and no tie?  Heheh.  Saw a guy the other day with a tie on under his V-Neck.  I thought something looked out of place.

Bin


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (25 Oct 2005)

Traditionally, officers have worn ties with sweaters...it's quite common.


----------



## Bintheredunthat (27 Oct 2005)

So then, officers wear them as part of a dress reg - or because one wore them together years ago so others just carry it on.   ???

In any case, guy was no officer.

Bin


----------



## Big Foot (27 Oct 2005)

Here at RMC it's not uncommon to see the NCMs wearing ties with their sweaters. But I suppose this is RMC...


----------



## George Wallace (27 Oct 2005)

The OD V-neck sweater has been out of the system for over ten years.  It was replaced by the dark green Cbt Sweater "Woolie" with epaulets.


----------



## Bintheredunthat (27 Oct 2005)

10 years?  No........has it really been that long?  Don't I remember having one and being ordered to turn it in about 5-6 years back.  Think we'd better call in some kit pros on this one.  JK

My real question is this, 3C is the long sleeve shirt with sweater, no ribbons (obviously), no name tag (pretty sure), collar open, rank on lapels right?  Anything else I'm missing??  Are the sleeves rolled or flipped?  Those cuffs look real long to me.  And is the Vet Pin worn on the sweater??

Thanks for any direction.  Just may have to pull that sucker out sometime and blow the dust off.

Bin


----------



## Big Foot (27 Oct 2005)

Bin, If you are army, you do wear a nametag on the sweater (if you have one of the vnecked, non-ribbed sweaters) with the Year of the Veteran pin in the usual place above it. The sleeves are usually flipped. The collar can be open or closed, no tie or tie. Not sure about the rank pins.


----------



## armyvern (27 Oct 2005)

Bintheredunthat said:
			
		

> 10 years?   No........has it really been that long?   Don't I remember having one and being ordered to turn it in about 5-6 years back.   Think we'd better call in some kit pros on this one.   JK
> My real question is this, 3C is the long sleeve shirt with sweater, no ribbons (obviously), no name tag (pretty sure), collar open, rank on lapels right?   Anything else I'm missing??   Are the sleeves rolled or flipped?   Those cuffs look real long to me.   And is the Vet Pin worn on the sweater??
> Thanks for any direction.   Just may have to pull that sucker out sometime and blow the dust off.
> Bin



Rank on collars if you're army seeing as how us NCMs no longer have any epaulets with rank on them.....Vet pin is worn on the sweater with the bottom of the pin being centered 1cm above the nametag.   

You are right about the sweater and 5 years ago. I think that geo is talking about our very old DEU sweater that did go by the way of the wooly mammoth long ago. Then we were stuck with the "woolie" combat sweater to which he refers with the epaulets. 
Approx 5 years ago, as you are aware pers were supposed to bring the "woolie combat" back to Clothing Stores. We now have a light weight wool DEU sweater again!! Oh yeah, and George, here's a good one for you...they even have a little piece of material sewn onto the new DEU sweater that shows where your nametag is supposed to go. It's idiot proof, but another dorky looking piece of kit.....   8)


----------



## George Wallace (27 Oct 2005)

Oh Well.  I was never much of a sweater guy for CFs/DEUs anyway.  That turn in of the old sweaters a couple of years ago didn't go off too well anyway....we got our nice new Cadpat fleece and they really didn't want those old sweaters from the bottoms of our rucks back.  Haven't seen that new DEU one, not that I'd find the opportunity to wear it anyway.  I'll stick with the DEU Shirt, Jacket and Tie....however, I will need a Bowler and a tweed suit for a Briefing this weekend.....  ;D   ...and I wonder, should I also get an umbrella?


----------



## PViddy (27 Oct 2005)

How bout a swagger stick ?  ;D

PV


----------



## George Wallace (27 Oct 2005)

Not for this type of briefing.  (It is going up, as opposed to thundering down on subbies, if you catch my drift.)


----------



## armyvern (28 Oct 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I'll stick with the DEU Shirt, Jacket and Tie....however, I will need a Bowler and a tweed suit for a Briefing this weekend.....   ;D     ...and I wonder, should I also get an umbrella?


Oh most definately... and don't forget the little black wing-tip shoes and white gaitors!! Be sure to take a pic and post it....maybe we can recommend it as our DEU replacement!!


----------

